# Random



## Jeannie (Jan 2, 2006)

Anyone want to join me in some off-topic dialogue? Talk about anything you want! I would love to know more about the people on this board. The BHM/FFA topics are great, but I'd like to talk about other stuff too, if anyone is interested.

I'll start by saying that Oklahoma is on FIRE!! *I can smell the smoke inside my house.*  The winds are howling. The air is dry, and there is no rain in the forecast. I just looked ahead 10 days. There is nothing coming. I think I better put on my moccasins and spend the rest of the night out in the yard doing a rain dance. We need rain NOW!

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/10619217/

Apparently this was Joaquin Phoenix day at my house. I watched Quills and Return to Paradise on dvd. Really intense and at times disturbing movies. Especially Quills - Wow, what a depraved movie. It was hard to watch, but I thought the acting was superb and the subject matter interesting. If you haven't seen it, here is a synapsis... 



> You are about to embark on a gothic tale of virtue and vice, of comedy and terror, of love and shocking erotica, of brutal censorship and, ultimately, the uncrushable spirit of the human imagination.
> 
> 
> Be forewarned. This is the imagined story of the final days of the Marquis De Sade, the writer, rebel and sensualist who explored the darkest, even criminal, impulses of human passions and was proclaimed at once among the most devilish monsters and the freest spirits the world has known.
> ...



OTHER NOTES




> Theatrical release: November 22, 2000.
> 
> Doug Wright's play won an Obie Award.
> 
> ...



_I love netflix._

I'm such a light weight. I don't know how heavy drinkers do it. I drink maybe twice a year and ugh... Maybe it's champagne in particular that causes it, but I still feel hungover.

Anyone have any tried and true cures for a hangover?


----------



## EvilBob (Jan 2, 2006)

I am watching my 4th consecutive episode of Mythbusters on Discovery Channel. I think my brain hurts now.


----------



## Jeannie (Jan 2, 2006)

EvilBob said:


> I am watching my 4th consecutive episode of Mythbusters on Discovery Channel. I think my brain hurts now.



I bet it does! I haven't watched this series before. I just visited the website and took a look around. It looks interesting. I took one of the little myth quizzes. I took the bug myth quiz. _I have no idea why! _But anyway, I am now convinced cockroaches will eventually rule the world... ewwwwwwwwww!!



> YOU'RE CORRECT!
> 
> The correct answer is true. *Roaches do not need their heads* to breathe — oxygen is absorbed through spiracles (the insect version of gills) on their body — and they can survive for a month without food. A headless cockroach will live for about a week until it dies of thirst.



Thanks EvilBob!  My day is now complete with that little bit of knowledge!


----------



## missaf (Jan 2, 2006)

My random thought for the day.

My House was just on TV! After I win it, you are all invited 

www.hgtv.com


----------



## Jeannie (Jan 2, 2006)

missaf said:


> My random thought for the day.
> 
> My House was just on TV! After I win it, you are all invited
> 
> www.hgtv.com




I just TIVO'd that! I'm going to go watch it before I go to bed. Two things I should tell you missaf... We will be in competition for that house! I enter that sweepstakes daily.  Now for the bad news...

Did you see the house from last year? The one on Tyler Lake in Tyler Tx? God, I wanted that house! Well in the paper today it said the guy who won it had to pay $650,000 in taxes!!!!!! That's 40%. I'm assuming the one this yr. will be of similar value. I haven't looked at it yet. 

Doesn't that suck? That is the reason the vast majority of winners sell the house immediately and take the leftover cash. Who has $650,000. upfront?  

I'll still be entering.


----------



## Hawksmoor (Jan 2, 2006)

Jeannie,

If you liked Joaquin Phoenix in Quills, you should definitely see Walk The Line. I'm a big Johnny Cash fan, and his portrayal of Mr. Cash was exceptional. A wonderful film through and through.

I've seen a bit of coverage of the fires ravaging Oklahoma, and I can only hope that the forecasters turn out to be incorrect and that you get the deluge of rainfall that is so desperately needed.

As for the hangover, I can't really offer any advice because I don't get hangovers, regardless of how much I drink. Part of me suspects that it has to do with my Scotch/Irish ancestry, perhaps in conjunction with my size (6'4, 285 - give or take some pounds).

Best,

-Hawk


----------



## Jane (Jan 2, 2006)

Hawk, I didn't get hangovers for years. Your time will come...damn now I get them with a vengance. A a result, I drink much less than I used to.


----------



## Jes (Jan 2, 2006)

Most side effects of a hangover are actually caused by dehydration. DRINK WATER. 

Yesterday, I went to the awesome Mummers Parade here in Philly. It's...insane. And I can't really describe it. A very local thing (came from Mumming in germany). 

I grabbed a donut at dunkin' donuts before we found a parade spot and I was asking my friend: What's a good New year's Day donut to get? And she says: Hair of the Dog donut? haha. EXACTLY.

Champagne does go RIGHT to my head and I'm not a lightweight (in more ways than 1). What it also does, and what no other alcohol does, is make me amorous. In ridiculous ways. I got a ride home from a guy at the NYE party I attended who I hadn't met before, and all the way to his car on the street, I was grabbing his butt. Haha. Grab grab. What can I say? That's not normal behavior for me.

So drink up with the water and juice.


----------



## missaf (Jan 2, 2006)

$650k in taxes is definitely expected since the value of the price was so high. This house is the same way, and I think this one is a bit more pricey than the last. 

I LOVED that house. Everything about it spoke to the kind of home I would like. This one... not so much, but it'd still be nice to walk away with that much cash to build my own dream home!


----------



## TaciturnBadger (Jan 2, 2006)

I have to agree with Hawksmoor.. I thought Walk the Line was excellently done, and I was pleasantly surprised with his job doing all the singing. I was worried at first, but he actually did an excellent job. 

--B.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 2, 2006)

Random? Let me get my numbered icosahedron and see what I can roll up...

20!!! CRITICAL HIT!!! YES!!!


----------



## Carrie (Jan 2, 2006)

Hawksmoor said:


> As for the hangover, I can't really offer any advice because I don't get hangovers, regardless of how much I drink. Part of me suspects that it has to do with my Scotch/Irish ancestry, perhaps in conjunction with my size (6'4, 285 - give or take some pounds).



Hmm. I weigh more than you, am also Scotch-Irish, and am a complete and total lightweight when it comes to alcohol. 

Maybe I just need to apply myself more....


----------



## bigcheese211 (Jan 2, 2006)

EvilBob said:


> I am watching my 4th consecutive episode of Mythbusters on Discovery Channel. I think my brain hurts now.


mythbusters rule!


----------



## fatlane (Jan 2, 2006)

Hey, be careful, guys. Pakistani intelligence is monitoring this thread.


----------



## Jeannie (Jan 2, 2006)

Hawksmoor said:


> Jeannie,
> 
> If you liked Joaquin Phoenix in Quills, you should definitely see Walk The Line. I'm a big Johnny Cash fan, and his portrayal of Mr. Cash was exceptional. A wonderful film through and through.
> 
> ...



Hi Hawk!

I have seen Walk the Line and I agree, the movie is excellent! Joaquin's portrayal of Johnny Cash is outstanding. I enjoyed it so much, I'm already looking forward to seeing it again. I usually see Joaquin's movies twice (eventually). He's one of my favorite actors.

I haven't watched any news today so I have no idea what's going on with the fires. The wind has died way down, and I can no longer smell smoke. Maybe things are getting better today.

I'm also of Scotch/Irish ancestry, and like carrie, I'm a total lightweight. I think champagne is the worst for hangovers and unfortunately, New Years Eve is about the only time I do drink and it's always champagne. Next year I may think twice about it. If I do decide to drink, I'll be sure and have lots of water too. Thanks Jes!

So, you're 6'4'' 285lbs and an FA? Ummm... _*Where you been all my life?*_


----------



## Hawksmoor (Jan 2, 2006)

Jeannie said:


> I have seen Walk the Line and I agree, the movie is excellent! Joaquin's portrayal of Johnny Cash is outstanding. I enjoyed it so much, I'm already looking forward to seeing it again. I usually see Joaquin's movies twice (eventually). He's one of my favorite actors.



Well, I hate to admit it, but Walk The Line was the first movie I've seen starring Joaquin Phoenix. Sounds like I've been missing out on some quality films! As for favorite actors, I have a few, but it's a short list. Movie mainstays like Val Kilmer (he was amazing in Tombstone), Robert DeNiro (loved him in Heat), Edward Norton (great in Fight Club and American History X, both favorites of mine), and a smattering of television actors I'm now too lazy to bother listing.  



> I haven't watched any news today so I have no idea what's going on with the fires. The wind has died way down, and I can no longer smell smoke. Maybe things are getting better today.



Indeed they are. According to an article I saw on CNN.com, the 20-30 mph winds that forecasters were predicting never came to be, so firefighters were able to use aircraft for water drops over the most intense areas of the fires.



> I'm also of Scotch/Irish ancestry, and like carrie, I'm a total lightweight. I think champagne is the worst for hangovers and unfortunately, New Years Eve is about the only time I do drink and it's always champagne. Next year I may think twice about it. If I do decide to drink, I'll be sure and have lots of water too. Thanks Jes!



I'm a little too cheap to indulge in any champagne, even on New Year's Eve! My preference is usually for a good red wine, like a pinot noir, or some good beer (Guiness and Newcastle Brown being my favorites).



> So, you're 6'4'' 285lbs and an FA? Ummm... _*Where you been all my life?*_



Languishing in relative anonymity I guess. :doh: 

To be honest though, I'm still not entirely comfortable being a FA for a multitude of reasons, and so I haven't been too active in pursuing any kind of long-term relationship. As cliche as it may sound, I'd love nothing more than to overcome my inhibitions and find a wonderful BBW to spend the rest of my life with, but I'm not entirely hopeful that will ever come to pass. Time will tell I suppose.


----------



## Alvinolagnia (Jan 2, 2006)

The game "Set"

Have any of you every played this? There is an online version found at: www.setgame.com

Basically there are four rows of three cards each and each card has a different picture on it. There are 4 variables for the pictures: *shape* - diamond, squiggle, or oval; *color* - red, green, or purple; *number* - 1, 2, or 3; and *shading* - transparent, lightly shaded, or opaque

You have to find "sets" of cards. A set is a sequence of 3 cards. Each card has to be different for each of the variables, the same for each of the variables, or a combination of different/same for each of the variables.

I know, I know... I'm not making any sense.  

But really, it's a fun game 

lol


----------



## fatlane (Jan 2, 2006)

I'm still looking for an online version of Buz Kashi.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 3, 2006)

I live in the Sacramento area of California, and we've been having some crazy storms over the last few days. High winds and lots of rain. There were flood warnings on TV earlier this evening while I was watching college football.

I'm 6'3" tall and I weigh about 220 pounds. I almost never drink, so I'm sure I would be a total lightweight.

I've had a lot of days off from work during December (days off for the holidays, as well as using up my remaining vacation hours at work). I've read a lot; watched a bunch of movies; and slept in late every day except Christmas. I had a bunch of vacation time left that I had to use in December because I tend to be a workaholic who comes in early or stays late, and I usually don't take time off work unless I'm sick.

Instead of partying on New Years eve, I stayed at home and relaxed while watching UFC on Spike TV.

Some of my favorite movies are _The Boondock Saints_, _The Big Lebowski_, _The Searchers_, _Eyes Wide Shut_, _Fight Club_ and _South Park: Bigger, Longer & Uncut_.

I love pizza, but sometimes the smell of pizza makes me sick to my stomach. It doesn't bother me in pizza parlors, or when I get a pizza and it's sitting on the table at home while I eat it. It's mainly when I'm trapped in a tight space with a freshly-cooked pizza (like driving home with a take-out order of pizza) that it bothers me. I have no idea why this is.

How's that for random?


----------



## Ryan (Jan 3, 2006)

Hawksmoor said:


> To be honest though, I'm still not entirely comfortable being a FA for a multitude of reasons, and so I haven't been too active in pursuing any kind of long-term relationship.



Why? What makes you uncomfortable about being an FA?



Hawksmoor said:


> As cliche as it may sound, I'd love nothing more than to overcome my inhibitions and find a wonderful BBW to spend the rest of my life with, but I'm not entirely hopeful that will ever come to pass. Time will tell I suppose.



I hope you meet somebody nice.


----------



## Jeannie (Jan 3, 2006)

Ryan said:


> Why? What makes you uncomfortable about being an FA?



The dude has a multitude of reasons why we're unacceptable. This list might take a while to compose.


----------



## Jes (Jan 3, 2006)

Jeannie said:


> The dude has a multitude of reasons why we're unacceptable. This list might take a while to compose.



Haha, Jeannie. But, he didn't say we're unacceptable (though I can fully understand your reaction). I'll give him credit for not getting involved with the women that he feels ambivalent about liking, though. I'd rather not have someone give me the old: come here, come here, NOW GO AWAY that I've gotten before. That one is really difficult to deal with, as we all know!


Jes


----------



## Hawksmoor (Jan 3, 2006)

Wow, you all took that entirely the wrong way. I didn't elaborate at all, yet it seems like several of you decided for yourselves exactly what I meant, which doesn't really seem very fair to me. I had the impression that this was an inclusive, tolerant community of people - which is why I'm here - but if that's not the case, I'll gladly go back to lurking or just stop coming here altogether. I didn't intend to offend anyone.


----------



## Jeannie (Jan 3, 2006)

Hawksmoor said:


> I had the impression that this was an inclusive, tolerant community of people



It is. 

I'm sorry if you were misunderstood. That's never a nice feeling to have. Please clarify what you meant when you said you have a multitude of reasons for not being comfortable getting involved with a BBW.

I'm not sure how you expected saying that to be taken. Please feel free to explain, and please, always feel welcomed here. You are! I didn't think your intentions were to offend. Sometimes that happens even when we have the best of intentions. If we (especially me, since you were addressing me) took you the wrong way, I'm sorry. I would love to know what you meant.


----------



## Hawksmoor (Jan 3, 2006)

Jeannie said:


> It is.
> 
> I'm sorry if you were misunderstood. That's never a nice feeling to have. Please clarify what you meant when you said you have a multitude of reasons for not being comfortable getting involved with a BBW.



Well, there are two primary reasons. First and foremost, my immediate family and some of my friends aren't exactly what you'd call fat friendly. Should I get involved with someone, I've dreaded dealing with how they'd react to her and the possible conflict and or rift it would create between myself and them. The second reason is more generalized and has to do with myself; I've got some continuing difficulties in my life that I'm grappling with, and I'm concerned they would make an ongoing relationship impossible. I'm not sure I want to go through the process of falling in love with someone if my own difficulties will sabotage any relationship and lead to its demise.



> I'm not sure how you expected saying that to be taken.



I had no expectations, but I'm disappointed that several people immediately lept into defensive mode and assumed the worst of me. I honestly don't want to feel like I have to severely censor myself if I am to post here 



> Please feel free to explain, and please, always feel welcomed here. You are! I didn't think your intentions were to offend. Sometimes that happens even when we have the best of intentions. If we (especially me, since you were addressing me) took you the wrong way, I'm sorry. I would love to know what you meant.



I hope the above response has satisfactorly explained exactly what I meant. I'm here to post, share, learn, and have fun just like the rest of you, so I hope I can do so without concern of conflict or animosity.


----------



## Jes (Jan 3, 2006)

Hawk, who was 'all' by the way (as in: you all took that the wrong way?) Not me, that's for sure. I can understand Jeannie's reaction, but hers was not my reaction.


----------



## Jeannie (Jan 3, 2006)

Hawksmoor said:


> Well, there are two primary reasons. First and foremost, my immediate family and some of my friends aren't exactly what you'd call fat friendly. Should I get involved with someone, I've dreaded dealing with how they'd react to her and the possible conflict and or rift it would create between myself and them. The second reason is more generalized and has to do with myself; I've got some continuing difficulties in my life that I'm grappling with, and I'm concerned they would make an ongoing relationship impossible. I'm not sure I want to go through the process of falling in love with someone if my own difficulties will sabotage any relationship and lead to its demise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I hope you won't feel you need to censor yourself. I know you were being honest and I never thought for a minute that you were being intentionally hurtful. My reaction, and I do feel it was a post I shouldn't have made in the way that I did, was made because what you said did hurt my feelings. So for the way I responded to you, I apologize. As I suspected, I didn't misread your post. True, I didn't know what you were referring to exactly, but I didn't fall off the turnip truck yesterday. A guy saying he is a an FA through and through, a comment I believe you made somewhere else on the board, then saying you aren't totally comfortable dating a bbw usually only means one thing. You can't deal with what other people are going to say to and about you. Do you really not understand even a little bit how that is an offensive thing to say to a bbw? When an FA says something like that, it's like saying well I think you're sexy, and I'd enjoy getting with you, but you just aren't worth the hassle. I mean my friends will laugh and my family will give me grief! *You aren't worth that*, sorry. It's guys who live their lives in that closeted manner that perpetuate the PROBLEM in this society. So yes, I'm offended as a BBW and I'm also offended as an FA. I'm an FA through and through too. I also have a fat phobic family!! I mean I really do.* They also love me and want me to be happy.* I have introduced them to BHM boyfriends and never thought twice or cared what they think of it. If anyone ever said a cross or negative word about any fat person I brought into my house or theirs, I'd rip them a new one before they knew what hit them. I have no time, sympathy, or patience for bigots, and no way in hell would I ever let someone in my life dictate who it is I love. It simply is no one's business whom I share my coffee with in the morning and my bed at night. The guys on this board, and BHM everywhere are worth too much to me to not fight for them, tooth and nail, if put in that position. I could never allow anyone I know to disrespect or make any negative comments to or about someone I choose to spend time with. They may not like it, but too F-ing bad for them. Fat people are worth fighting for, and yeah, it pisses me off when someone won't stand up for us and fight. We deserve to be loved just like everyone else. 

Here is a link to a thread on the main board that addresses this very thing. It has some very good comments from some of the FA's on the board, especially on the second page. It may seem harsh and _I really don't want to be harsh_, but this really gets my back up. I'm living this on both sides of the coin.

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1700

Some people will agree with what I've said and I'm sure some people won't. I hope regardless of that that you will stick around and post. You seemed honestly baffled that someone could find what you said offensive. I'm just trying to explain why, it was, for me. I hope you won't leave because of this rather unpleasant exchange. I'm not into conflict and animosity either and I hope we can move on. 

I don't really want to post this. I don't like posting this, but I do want you to know where I was coming from when I hit you with the sarcasm last night. So here it is.


----------



## missaf (Jan 4, 2006)

Wooo, trigger issue! 

I'm sorry, when it comes to my size, or the specifics as to whom I bring home, my family had better have substantive reasons to disagree with me seeing them more than "They're fat" and treating them that way. They're by no means perfect, and if they want to stone my friends, they can throw the first stone at themselves for not being perfect before they hit me, stepping in front of my friends.

If they were to say "Ya know, she's superficial" or "he's really mean to you when you're not around" that's entirely another matter. If they say "Wow, he's so fat, you don't belong with him" or treat him poorly, they can kiss my fat ass, that's none of their business, and they should be looking at his soul, just as I am anyway.

In the end, we choose our family. Just because they give us birth or have the same blood running through their veins, doesn't mean we have to follow suit and their generational biases when we can be independent and make a new life for ourselves. They don't have to like it, we don't have to stand it, it will rock the boat, but in the end we have the responsiblity to ourselves to stand by what we want.


----------

